# Garcon Point Bridge



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Started out the day by going over to Escambia River to try for a "trash" slam. A mudfish, a jackfish, and a gar. Saw an enormous alligator gar, but couldn't get it to bite my trick gar lure (piece of frayed rope with a hook in it). Tried it on some smaller gar, but no luck there either. Had a couple of pickerel hit a snagless sally over at Thompson's Bayou, but they did not hook up. I blame the hooks on those things. very poor, even though I took a file to them. Caught one bass over there on a rattletrap though. Got tired of fooling around and loaded up and headed for that little ramp on the North end of Garcon Point Bridge. Never launched there before and it was a bit tricky, but I got my bass boat out there and immediately started catching small specks and ladyfish. It was a blast. No big ones though. The school cleared out and I messed around for awhile, so I thought I would try another approach and I ran to the South end of the bridge and started casting a berkeley gulp jerk shad in nuclear chicken on a 1/4 oz jig head. Tide was going out strong and it did not take long to start hooking up on some really nice specks. It was pretty steady with most casts nailing me a keeper speck. I had one bite off and lost something heavy and just kept fishing and got a nice redfish around the 10-12 pound range. Kept fishing until that front came in. The first bolt of lightning, I was headed back to the ramp. A good day of fishing.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report - I keep meaning to try out that area in the Yak.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My peir is about one mile East of the South end and I fish there alot. The heavy thing you hooked was probably a giant Black drum. I have seen many very large ones swimming under my dock. *

*Everything is in now, even the Spanish. I have not had any luck with the Flounder all year though, I don't know what is going on with that. Usualy almost every night I see guys out wading with their lights and gigs but I have not seen more then two or three all year. I can remember nights getting a cooler full of Flounder in just a couple hours but they have up and moved out I guess.*


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Where's the best place to launch a yak to fish the south side of the GP bridge?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have not done that in a while but used to go down to the end of Redfish point Rd, take a left on the dirt rd and launch anywhere along that rd before the chain fence.*


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, glad you guys enjoyed the report. That entire area would be great to fish with a kayak. Another good area would be Basin Bayou. Not sure how to get in there though. Anybody have any ideas? Last year I hooked a 41 pound black drum at the North end of the bridge in about 3 feet of water. It took me forever to get it in on a light spinning rod, but I finally boated him and got a picture. That rod took a beating though and when I went fishing with it the next weekend, it actually fell apart at the handle and the reel and everything went into the drink. All I had left was the end of the handle.... It was a Mojo Bass spinning rod, and well, they may hold up to smaller fish, but a huge drum will shred it.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Another yak launch site*

Drive into Polynesian Isles via College, take a right on Duke, then the first left on Stanford. Go to the end where they started to develop the waterfront, but stalled. People park there all the time and fish, launch, or whatever. Fairly safe. 

It isn't right up on the bridge, but you can fish the canal entrance then hit the debris along the ride to the bridge. Pretty decent stuff along the bank.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

went over there last week, didn't have any luck...so I'm glad to hear this report.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

The key I've found is to keep targeting different depth ranges until I get on the fish. I've started out now fishing in two feet of water with a Gulp bait on a 1/4 oz jig head and then keep working different angles and depths until I contact the fish. I've tried both the cajun thunder with a two foot leader as well as just the plain jig head and seem to do better with just the Gulp on the jig head. Next time I hit a school of specks that I find with the Gulps, I'm going to try to light them up on Mirrolures.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Amarillo Pamira- PM sent


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Balance Alex has a public boat ramp that is listed on the public ramp web site for Santa Rosa county. Turn north on BAL Alex drive, go to stop sign, turn left, then immediate right. It will lead you to the entrance to the little park/ramp. I will forewarn you that the ramp is very shallow, and no good for anything other than kayaks and jonboats.


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

great report


----------

